# The Widow



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Please Sub to my YouTube channel to see more.. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very simple and effective.

A little black shawl to cover her head would be a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. I need to get some reindeer motors.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

She looks great! I have to agree that a thin shawl on her head would be a nice touch. Something light and sheer would be lightweight and pretty.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job, simple, effective movement. Thank you for sharing. BTW, I agree, a little extra something on the head would add a nice touch.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry I missed this, I like the movement on this and may have to do something like this in the future. This summer a girl in the neighborhood stop and told me she likes my Halloween display but the best parts are the things that move.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Duh. That is the easiest way I have ever seen anyone mount a reindeer motor. Simple but genius. Thanks for pointing this out to those of us without engineering minds. Now I can use the boxful that I ordered 5 years ago. Haha


----------

